# Snake Bite



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 29, 2009)

Caught this monster on the way home yday. Did'nt have anything but a milk jug to put him in. That did'nt work to good so I had to drive the three miles home fighting this thing.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 29, 2009)

Then when I got there he bit and killed one of my dogs. Almost instantly. I had to catch him again so the other would not get popped too.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 29, 2009)

See


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 29, 2009)

Corn snakes make pretty good pets , if you are into snakes.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 29, 2009)

You had me going for a bit.. you're whacked, man!!![]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 29, 2009)

Corn Snake? You mean my dogs not dead? I better get out there w/ a shovel  now.


----------



## T D (Apr 29, 2009)

> milk jug





> ORIGINAL: OsiaBoyce
> 
> Caught this monster on the way home yday. Did'nt have anything but a milk jug to put him in. That did'nt work to good so I had to drive the three miles home fighting this thing.


 



 Hey SC Cracker, is this thread in the right place?[8D]


----------



## div2roty (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't know anything about snakes, but I figured the story had to be fake because I knew if it killed your dog you wouldn't bother picking it up again.  

 Of course I still can't figure out why you'd pick it up in the first place.


 Snakes, porcupines, baby bears, this is why I don't like to dig out in the country.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 29, 2009)

Corn Snakes.....very dangerous...you go first. LOL!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 29, 2009)

As bes my craker azz can figger,it show nuff is. I wuz pert damn lukke dis enh henh snake warn inna bad way. It ain strak  narn.. I wuzza gonna git a kang snake I dun seen driben, but he waz gwin whenna I dun git back.


----------



## glass man (Apr 29, 2009)

A LANGUAGE THAT SHOULD BE TAUGHT IN SCHOOLS,CRAKERNOISE!  PAT YOU SHOULD START A PETTING ZOO FOR THE KIDDIES![]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 29, 2009)

Fake? It was a joke son don't ya get it. Here watch this this outta help http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTwnwbG9YLE&feature=related  Why did I pick him up? Cause I aint a P***Y and I like snakes. The reasons I live in the country. No neighbors,no noise,no police,no red lights,no alarms,no bums [well I do have but I call em friends] peeing off my poarch,dogs not on a chain,I can see the stars at night [ I don't even have a security light. It's dark here] gardens you grow what you want,not having to lock my doors when I leave, the smell of cut hay, a pine thicket after a storm,turtles in the road, fighten chickens, fruit off my trees [usually], fish outta my pond, nekkid in the front yard,Paula nekkid all over the place,walking to the river, Ted Nugent "Free For All" turned up all the way. So stay in the city and up north for all us crackers [] It aint safe in the woods. Ya ever see "Deliverance"?


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 29, 2009)

My instinct was to defend my hectic New Jersey way of life, but upon reflection, I realized.. crakerville sounds kinda nice![] ..actually it sounds a lot like my other life in Transylvania, except for the Ted Nugent!


----------



## glass man (Apr 29, 2009)

I LOVE THEM YANKEES THEY GOT MY BROKE LEGGED BUTT  OUT OF A FIELD AND TO A HORSEPITLE IN UPPER NEW YORK.VERY KIND TO THIS OLE SOUTHEN BOY! MAN I WISH I LIVED IN THE COUNTRY YOU GOT IT NICE! ANY FROGS IN THAT POND? HARD TO GET FROG LEGS AND TURTLES ROUND HERE ANYMORE SINCE ATL. MOVED IN AND POSTED EVERY THANG!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 29, 2009)

What's wrong w/ Ted ? Hell I like this just about as much. My cracker ass son writes this kinda stuff  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXFZckzjcKw  [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]   That's just my pride showing. Graduates in 9 days.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 29, 2009)

Nothing wrong w/Ted.. you just don't hear much of that sort of music in eastern Europe.. mostly junky gypsy junk and europop glop.. I bring my ipod with me..


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 29, 2009)

Eastern Europe? If I was there I'd be eating them dogs. This is about as close to E. Europe as I'm getting  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCyBlWpb8Og


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Eastern Europe? If I was there I'd be eating them dogs. This is about as close to E. Europe as I'm getting  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCyBlWpb8Og


 
 ...that's pretty close to real.. 'cept when it's daytime.. []


----------



## glass man (Apr 30, 2009)

> mostly junky gypsy junk


   DANG YOU CHARLIE! I LOVE THAT GOOD OLE JUNKY GYPSY JUNK MUSIC! I WAS RAISED BY GYPSIES! SOUTHERN GYPSIES! I WILL NEVER FORGET MY FIRST GYPSY SNIPE HUNT! WE USED TO GIG FROGS TO MY UNCLE'S SAD VIOLIN MUSIC OR WHAT YOU CALL "JUNKY GYPSY MUSIC"! NOW YOU WALKIN ON THE FIGHTING SIDE OF ME![][8D][][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 30, 2009)

OK, Jamie.. if you know the word "MANELE"  then I apologize.. I am talking about synthesizers and obscene lyrics, which I find all to prevalent around that region.. peace!


----------



## glass man (Apr 30, 2009)

ME AND MY GYPSY FAMILY ACCEPT YOUR APOLOGY! [] OF COURSE I KNOW WHAT MANELE IS: LOVE SONGS IN A STYLE THAT ORIGINATED IN ROMANIA! [THANK YOU WEKIPEDIA][] WE DID HAVE GYPSYS COME AROUND HERE AS LATE AS THE 50S. I REMEMBER ALL THE CARS! TO A KID IN A SMALL SOUTHERN TOWN  IT WAS  EXCITING! JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 30, 2009)

..at least there's kind of a general fang theme here.. 'night, y'all!

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpyrGgiU59U


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> Cause I aint a P***Y and I like snakes.


 
 I despise snakes and if that makes me a p***y so be it. LOL! Personally I don't actively kill snakes if they don't pose a threat to me, aka anywhere within striking distance; however, being the grandson and great grandson of a couple of old school snake hunters, I'll revert to the very primitive instincts, and will become the instrument of the curse placed upon their kind in the bible, and will crush their heads beneath my heel. Who am I to question the big man? As for Granpa and Great Grandad's snake hunting, they were hunting them to eat. Actually they being the hillbillies they were they were apt to kill and eat darn near anything ground hog, possum, you name it. It was the Depression in the Appalachian mountains, you did what you had to do.

 Personally I haven't seen a snake in a few years, because I don't like to go into snakey places. They don't bother me I don't bother them.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 30, 2009)

If you got to have snakes around that is one of the best ones to have. Typically mild mannered and will keep your area free of rodents. Also one of the best looking snakes.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 30, 2009)

Any melungeons out in the country there?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 30, 2009)

This is what we have down here. http://www.fraudtech.bizland.com/travelers.htm
 This crowd is about 20 miles from me. You aint never seen anything like this bunch. Besides being crooked as hell, they have some really wierd customs and culture. They build  these huge houses and wont live in them for a year. Also they keep aluminum foil on the windows to keep out the Evil Spirits out. They are so imbred sometimes they have to get stud from another like comunity. If ya have one knock on your door get a gun.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL.  Don't even tell me you still have snow there.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 30, 2009)

They wer on TV once, 20/20 or something.  Weird.  We have some weird foreigners here too, but they're just a weird family.  
 I think the melungeon history is really interesting.  I got the book awhile ago about it.  I keep checking to see if I have "shovel teeth".  It would be cool to do one of those DNA tests to see where all of your ancestors came from.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 30, 2009)

I used to have a few of those Corn snakes, also known as the red rat snake.
  I also had a 12 foot Python (re tic) ball pythons,red tailed boas and some I forgot about.I wish I can have a few now,but my wife.................................[:-]


----------



## hemihampton (May 7, 2009)

I caught a little 2 foot Garter snake last weekend, Harmless. But, The weekend before that seen the oddest looking snake I ever seen. This one was about 5 feet long but had a odd Bluish greenish turquiose color that turned lighter towards it's tail, almost a pastel white near end of tail, It had no stripes or designs or shapes in color. Anybody ever see a snake this color? LEON.


----------



## LC (May 7, 2009)

Can't say that I ever saw one like that Leon . I remember back in my school days , as to turning a Garter snake loose in study hall in the cafeteria down a long row of tables set end to end  . I have always been amazed how fast girls can move when they have to , not saying all the screaming that went along with it ...........................


----------



## capsoda (May 7, 2009)

I know just enough about my ansestors to keep me fromm looking for any more info on them.

 That is a good sized rat snake but they do get bigger. Rat snakes and chicken snakes are the same species and I have seen chicken snakes 6 ft long and resembling rattlers. Scared the crap out of me and mo bro on a job site wheen we lifted a sheet of CDS.

 There is also a little known federal law that protects rat snakes. The Japanese will pay python prices for them.


----------

